# Happy Birthday Lee!!!



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2012)

Lee aka leefish aka our webmaster and technical wizard is having a birthday the 2nd of October. I realize most members don't really know her but us mods know her very well - she gets us out of lots of jams behind the scenes with little to no fanfare. She lives in Holland and her age is . . . . . wait I want her to continue to get us out of jams so never mind about that. 

Her loved ones and friends are treating her to a really special time this weekend so I doubt she'll be on much if at all. So what I'd like to do is shamelessly embarrass her by having as many members as we can get, who appreciate what she does for us, to wish her a really happy birthday. Don't worry I'll take the heat for it - she isn't the type to like this kind of attention normally but honestly I think she'll like knowing we really do appreciate what she does for us, and this is a great opportunity to show it. She works very hard on this site as if it were her own. So please join myself and the staff of WoodBarter in wishing Lee a very, very . . . . . 

<center><a href="http://www.zwani.com/graphics/dutch/"><img src="http://images.zwani.com/graphics/dutch/images/dutch_happy_birthday.gif" alt="zwani.com myspace graphic comments" border=0></a><br><a href="http://www.twitterbackgrounds.org/" target="_blank">free twitter backgrounds</a></center>


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEE  THANKS for all you do behind woodbarter with no fanfare. You are wonderful have a great birthday.


----------



## Brink (Sep 29, 2012)

Lee, wishing you a very happy birthday.


----------



## hardtwist (Sep 29, 2012)

Until the day we can meet and I can tell you face to face, thank you for all you do for us! Oh, and a very happy birthday as well!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 29, 2012)

I would like to wish you a happy birthday Lee.
(clears throat)
happy biiiiiiiiirthdaayyyyyyyyy tooooooo youuuuuuuuuuuu
happy biiiiiiirdayyyyyyyyyy toooooooo youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
happy biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirthdayyyyyyyyyyyyy dear leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
BIG FINISH
HAPPPPPPYYYYYYYY 
BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRTHDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
YOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
(thank you, thank you very much. I'm here till Saturday. Try the veal)


----------



## jteagle6977 (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Lee and all the best to you. John   :irishjig:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lee !
May the saddest day of your future be no worse than the happiest day of your past !!!
Thanks for everything you do for us that we don't even know about. 
Scott


----------



## Mizer (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! from a former Hollander (Michigan)


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2012)

Fijne Verjaardag! 

Gelukkige Verjaardag!


What? Nobody else here speaks Dutch?











(I copied both of those from a wiki-answers page, so my apologies if they're really just Dutch insults or profanity... Actually, that wouldn't be too out of character for me, but I can assure you it's unintentional in this case)


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy birthday! Thanks for keeping the forum in good shape and making this site great!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2012)

Lee, a heartfelt happy birthday!!!  And a really big thank you for all you do for our site! I hope you have a really great birthday.


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Lee!!!!! Thanks for keeping WB running smoothly so we can all get our daily wood fixes!!!


----------



## JMC (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks leefish for all you do and "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 1, 2012)

Lee, Happy birthday!! Thanks for all you do I hope all your birthday wishes come true


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy birthday shy Leefish


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2012)

gelukkige verjaardag. aan u.
kan al uw hoop en dromen uitkomen. :irishjig:


thank you for making this great forum even greater....


----------

